# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  The Hyborian Age by Sapiento

## - Max -

*Map*



*Created in:* Photoshop

*Review*

Sapiento is a very well known member at the Guild, who has been producing an outstanding number of quality maps for years now. With his redone version of the world of R. Howard, he knocked it out of the park, yet again.
Enjoy the simple but efficient linework, the beautiful and mastered colors and the attention paid to details and you will have a taste of the talent Sapiento displays in so many of his maps.

*Quote Originally Posted by Sapiento*




> My new version of the Hyborian age, much better designed and much more information than the old one. For the location of nations and places I used mainly, but not only, the Hyborian age maps of Vincent N. Darlage, who was so kind to give me permission.


*
Original threads*
Click here to view the Finished Map thread.

----------


## arsheesh

Congratulations Sapiento!  Well deserved.  Love all the intricate details in this one.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Sapiento

Thank you very much! I feel very honoured!

----------


## Wired

Well deserved, it's a truly magnificent piece.  :Smile:

----------


## J.Edward

Excellent. Congratulations Sap.  :Smile:  
As you already know I love this one and I'm glad to see you get CC for it.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ilanthar

Congratulations! Your old version of Hyboria's map was already a reference... This one is wonderful  :Smile: !

----------


## Sapiento

> Excellent. Congratulations Sap.  
> As you already know I love this one and I'm glad to see you get CC for it.





> Congratulations! Your old version of Hyboria's map was already a reference... This one is wonderful !


Thank you!

----------


## foremost

Wow, this is pretty spectacular! Great work Sap.

I love that crazy font.

----------


## Tonnichiwa

I'm absolutely loving this map!. When I was a young boy of only 12 (I'm almost 48 now  :Frown:   I used to read the Savage Sword of Conan every month. I wish I would have had this map back then so I could reference the places Conan always visited in his travels. Well done!

----------


## Sapiento

Thanks a lot!

----------


## Carnifex

Great inspiration! I know how much work it takes!

----------


## Terry50

HI,  THIS IS MY FIRST TIME IN THE FORUM.   I am in the thread "The Hyborian Age by Sapiento.  Everybody is making comments;  but I don't see the picture of the map any where.   What do you have to do to see it?

----------


## J.Edward

> HI,  THIS IS MY FIRST TIME IN THE FORUM.   I am in the thread "The Hyborian Age by Sapiento.  Everybody is making comments;  but I don't see the picture of the map any where.   What do you have to do to see it?


Hey Terry,
The map is in the first post, on page 1 of this thread.

----------


## Terry50

Thanks  :Very Happy: ,   I found it.

----------


## cacarlos

Great work. Thank you for sharing it.

----------

